# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Keloğlan Uçan Halı

## Serdar102

KELOĞLAN UÇAN HALI
Bir varmış, bir yokmuş. Keloğlan adında bir genç varmış. Çalışmayı sevmezmiş ama kızlar onun peşinden koşarmış. Kasaba yolunda önüne çıkarlar, beni al Keloğlan, beni al, derlermiş. Bunun üzerine Keloğlan: " Yoo, durun bakalım kızlar. Hepiniz çok güzelsiniz ama benim gözüm yükseklerde. Ben padişahın kızını almak isterim. " dermiş. Böyle dermiş ama, sen padişahın kızını gördün mü, onunla konuştun mu, diyenlere, ne gördüm, ne konuştum ama ben onu seviyorum, dermiş. Ee Keloğlan bu, görerek de sever, görmeden de sever, ona sadece başı kel diye Keloğlan dememişler. Mert, yiğit, cesur olmasa yüzyıllardır adı böyle saygıyla anılır mıymış? Keloğlan, Anadolu insanının ezilmişlikten kurtulmak isteyişinin canlı bir haykırışıymış. Her yiğit gencin içinde mutlaka bir Keloğlan varmış. Yürü Keloğlan yürü, Anadolu sana yetmezmiş, senin adın dünyada duyulmalıymış.

Yürü Keloğlan yürü demiştik ya sonunda Keloğlan yürüye yürüye başkente varmış. Hayal gibiymiş ama başkentte herkes padişahın kaçırıldığından bahsediyormuş. Böyle bir olay dünya tarihinde olası değilmiş. Kim kaçırabilirmiş ki koskoca padişahı?

Bir, iki derken duydukları, ee yeter artık deyip, Keloğlan saraya gitmiş. Keloğlan'ı padişahın kızının huzuruna çıkarmışlar. Padişahın kızı Ayla'nın iki gözü dört çeşmeymiş. O kadar çok ağlamış ki, sarayın salonu diz boyu gözyaşı dolmuş. Ayla biraz daha ağlasa sarayı gözyaşı basacakmış. Keloğlan Ayla'nın yanına gitmiş: " Sevgili sultanım, nedir bunca gam keder, babanızın kaçırılması mı etti sizi heder? " demiş. Ayla gözyaşlarını silmiş. Daha önceki gecelerde bu genç pek çok defa rüyalarına girmiş. Onun olmazı olduran, imkansızı gerçekleştiren biri olduğunu biliyormuş:
" Aman Keloğlan, yaman Keloğlan, dağlar başı duman Keloğlan.
Sen sen ol Keloğlan, odamdaki halı uçar Keloğlan.
Sen halı uç de halı uçar, dünyayı dolaşır gelir Keloğlan.
Ben sana aşığım Keloğlan, ne olur babamı kurtar Keloğlan. "

Ayla'nın haykırışı üzerine Keloğlan harekete geçmiş. Odaya gidip halının üstüne oturmuş. Ayla ve baş vezir de halıya binmiş. Keloğlan, halı uç, demiş, halı uçmuş. Saray penceresinden çıkıp gökyüzüne yükselmiş. Ayla'nın söylediğine göre, babasını kaçıran amcasıymış. Amcası dedesinin bir cariyeden olma oğluymuş. Yıllar önce saray dışına çıkarılmış ama *n teşvikiyle şimdi padişahlıkta hak iddia ediyormuş.

Uçan halı, Uludağ'ın sarp ve yalçın kayalıklarında kurulmuş olan kaleye varmış. Saray penceresinden içeri salona girmiş. Keloğlan, Ayla ve baş vezir uçan halıdan inmişler. Padişah salonun ortasındaki bir kafes içindeymiş. Ayla tahtında oturan amcasına doğru yürümüş: " Amca, amca, neden yaptın bunu böyle, derdin nedir, çabuk söyle? " demiş. Amcası ayağa kalkmış. O da yeğeni Ayla'ya doğru yürümüş:

" Yeğen, yeğen, uçan halıya bindin geldin, neden beni payladın? " demiş.

" Amca, amca, ben seni paylamadım. Sen neden babamı kaçırdın? " demiş.

" Yeğen, yeğen, babanı kaçırdım ama o beni önemsemedi. Tahta bir oturdu, kalkmadı. O tahtta benim de hakkım var, dedim, bana dönüp bakmadı. Babanla ben kardeşiz. Baba bir ana ayrı, olur mu kardeşler arasında ayrı gayrı? Tahtın yarısı onunsa yarısı benim, halkımın mutluluğu için, çırpınır canım. "

Ayla amcasına karşılık vermemiş ve Keloğlan'dan yana dönmüş.

Keloğlan: " Şimdi madem ki siz eski padişahın evlatlarısınız. O zaman, şey canım, siz ikiniz de padişahsınız. Taht geniş, bir tahta iki padişah oturmaz diye bir kanun yok ya. Siz ikiniz tahta oturursunuz olur biter, yani ben çözüm yolunu böyle buldum. "

Keloğlan'ın bu sözleri üzerine herkes birbirine bakınmış. Amca gidip kardeşini kafesten çıkarmış. Üç yolcuyla kederli gelen uçan halı, beş yolcuyla neşeli bir şekilde başkente yumuşak iniş yapmış. Daha sonra sarayda düzenlenen bir törenle tahta iki padişah oturmuş. Kişisel hırslara kapılmadan, halkın menfaatini düşünerek, sevgiyle, iyilikle ülkeyi yönetmişler. Böylesi daha iyi değil miymiş, ne demek tahtı ele geçiren şehzade padişah olurmuş ve kardeşlerini halledermiş? Keşke birlik olsaydınız ve güç birliği yapsaydınız. Biri padişah diğeri ordu komutanı olabilirdi. Devlet meseleleri üzerinde ortak kararlar alınabilirdi.

Bu arada Keloğlan ile Ayla evlenmişler. Ayla saraydan ayrılmak istememiş, Keloğlan da onunla birlikte sarayda yaşamak zorunda kalmış. Keloğlan hep çarşıda, pazardaymış. Halktan kopmamış ve halkın sorunlarını padişahlara anlatmış. Kardeş padişahlar, hazinenin değil, halkın cebinin dolu olmasına özen göstermişler. Çarşıda, pazarda köylüler takılırmış Keloğlan'a, Keloğlan Sultan derlermiş ama Keloğlan bunları önemsemezmiş: " Benim sultanlığımdan ne olacak canım. Eskiden başım keldi, kafamda saç yoktu. Şimdi sultan olduysak ne değişti? Kafamda yine saç yok ve başım yine kel, deyince köylüler kahkahalarla gülermiş.


SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

